# Oscilloscope DS0201 (Fix battery)



## danith72 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola a todo el mundo
Adjunto el link donde comento mi experiencia con el Osciloscopio de bolsillo DS0201 comprado en dealextreme. En el documento explico como cambiar la polaridad a la batería. Según vaya obteniendo experiencia comentaré mas´

Asta luego!!

http://www.4shared.com/file/StK_QUZG/Arreglar_batera_ds0201_nano_de.html


----------



## danith72 (Jun 25, 2011)

Holaa a todos, voy a ir comentando un poco sobre mi experiencia con el DS0201 nano (Dealxtreme)

En principio parece funcionar bien, pero ya he encontrado 2 fallos más, en total son 3:

1er: Batería con polaridad al reves
2ndo: Cuando conecto el DS0201 al pc, el pc no me reconoce el dispositivo.
3ero: Cuando conecto la microSD a veces, se me queda colgada la pantalla, aveces no. Cuando intento guardar una foto, no puedo, me lanza: "error microSD". 

Por lo demás parece ser que funciona bastente bien, es como tener un osciloscopio en miniatura. Seguiré comentando mi experiencia. 

He subido algunas fotos para que lo veáis.
ADIOOOOOOOOOOS

PD. Quizar actualizando el firmware se me solucione el problema. Tambien podéis ver la experiencia de otros usuarios en el foro de dealextreme


----------



## danith72 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bueno chicos, quisiera seguir comentando mi experiencia.

He realizado varias medidas y la verdad es que me sirve para lo que quiero, para hobbistas y estudiantes está muy bien!!está claro que si quieres algo mejor, tendrías que gastarte el dinero, en cuanto a la tarjeta SD he probado con una de 128MB y sigo sin resultados y tampoco me reconoce el pc el dispositivo, quizas una actualización del software solucione mi problema, un saludo!!!


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola  danith72 podrias poner muestras de las señales que captura el osciloscopio DS201, sobre todo ondas cuadradas.


----------



## danith72 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola chicos

He resuelto el problema de la conexión USB, resulta que al encender el dispositivo debemos tener pulsada la tecla correspondiente, según indica la pantalla. No habia leído bien,jejeje. Mirar la foto: pone: "Power on with key pressed". Mi PC me reconoció el USB. Voy a intentar actualizar el firmware, haber si me resuelve el problema de la microSD. Comentaré los resultados

Hola jcristhian_1, te adjunto una foto de lo que me pides.

Saludos!!!


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hola danit72 gracias por las fotos, se ve muy bien el osciloscopio, haber si me animo a comprarme uno de esos.


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 7, 2011)

danith72, mide bien frecuencia ,?  , hay en tus caputuras en la segunda foto pone 0hz, 

hasta que frecuencia pudiste obtener buenas formas de señal?

le tengo unas ganas , por 75 dolares, no creo que tenga contras! 

aclarame una cosa ,que paso con el tema de la bateria con la polaridad al reves?
te vino de fabica con la bateria al reves o tubiste que cambiarsela?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 7, 2011)

¿No tuviste problema con la aduana?


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 7, 2011)

Che yo tambien tengo uno hace 8 meses, no tuve ningun inconveniente con la aduana, llego a la puerta de mi casa.
Con el tema de la bateria no tuve problemas, además compré 2 extras de repuesto XD (las venden por separado), con el tema de la conexión al PC no tuve inconvenientes (yo si presté atención a las indicaciones en pantalla ).
La memoria SD me pasó igual a vos, pero investigando un poco averigue que tiene que estar en formato FAT32, así que la formatie en FAT32 y andubo bien, es de 2GB (venia de fabrica con formato FAT solo).
En teoría la frecuencia máxima es de 1MHz yo lo máximo que eh medido son 780KHz, para las fuentes SMPS y varias coas más a mí me va muy bien, además como dice hernesto, por U$S 72 es muy buen aparatito, es del tamaño de un celular. Lo que si voy a adicionarle (ya voy aver como hago) es una punta de pruevas x100, pero como la conexión no es standard ya veré como modifico una comercial.

Acá les dejo las características del bichito en cuestión:

 VER1.5 Oscilloscope Probe square wave compensation
- 2.8" color TFT LCD
- Display resolution: 320*240
- Analog bandwidth: 0 - 1MHz
- Max sample rate: 1Msps 12Bits
- Sample memory depth: 4096 Point
- Horizontal sensitivity: 1uS/Div~10S/Div (1-2-5 Step)
- Horizontal position: adjustable with indicator
- Vertical sensitivity: 10mV/Div~10V/Div (with 1 probe), 0.5V/Div~10V/Div (with 10 probe)
- Vertical position: adjustable with indicator
- Input impedance: >500K ohm
- Max input voltage: 80Vpp (by 1 probe)
- Trig modes: Auto, Norma, Single, None and Scan
- Functionalities: Automatic measurement: frequency, cycle, duty, Vpp, Vram, Vavg and DC voltage
- Test signal: Built-in 10Hz~1MHz (1-2-5 Step)
- Waveform storage: micro SD card
- PC connection via Mini USB B-Type
- Upgraded by bootloader via USB
- Power supply: 3.7V Chargeable Lithium battery (included)

Un abrazo


----------



## danith72 (Jul 8, 2011)

Holaa chicos
Efectivamente, como dice shocker, el aparatito está muy bien, yo he llegado a medir hasta 20 KHz y los mide bien, y si la batería venía al revés, tuve que cambiarle la polaridad. He actualizado el firmware y me va muy bien, salvo por la SD que no me funciona todavía, probaré con una SD de 2GB a ver que tal. En los siguientes links podréis encontrar toda la informacion necesaria y archivos para actualizar
http://iteadstudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=2&products_id=262

http://www.seeedstudio.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=12

Un saludo


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

Formatea tú memoria SD en FAT32, a mi me paso lo mismo con la mia de 2GB, no la reconocía e investigando un poco me encontre con esa info, la formatie en FAT32 las inserté y :O funcionó.
Noi compres otra, formateala en FAT32 y probala.

Una saludo


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 8, 2011)

Fíjate de formatearla si  se puede con el mismo aparato
me paso con un scanner de mano marca nisuta que rompia los archivos hasta la formatee con el mismo aparato. se ve que el formato que usan no es un FAT32 muy limpio.

a! , ya estoy viendo a quien le puedo mangear una tarjeta de crédito para cómprame el DS0201


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

ernestogn dijo:


> a! , ya estoy viendo a quien le puedo mangear una tarjeta de crédito para cómprame el DS0201


 
 (pido disculpas por el off)


----------



## diegoja (Jul 8, 2011)

hola gente! q tal son las recomendaciones de este aparatito??? ando con ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio, pero estan un poco caros. Cuanto les costo este aparato???


----------



## shoker4 (Jul 8, 2011)

diegoja dijo:


> hola gente! q tal son las recomendaciones de este aparatito??? ando con ganas de comprarme un osciloscopio, pero estan un poco caros. Cuanto les costo este aparato???


Leete al menos las ultimas respuestas así te enteras , cuesta U$S75, arriba están las características del mismo.

Saludos


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 9, 2011)

diegoja. vale 75 dolares , pero en china , tenes que comprarlo por ejemplo en dealextreme.com , el envio es gratuito, y el sistema funciona , claro , podes encontrarte en la aduana que tenes que pagar un impuesto equivalente al 50% de lo que exeda de 25 dolares ,. sigue siendo barato , o podes encontrate con que pasa y no pagas mas nada .

mira el tema compras en china

tenes que tener tarjeta de credito de valides internacional , para poder depositarte plata en tu paypal.


----------



## danith72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola ernestogn, yo soy de españa y no paró aduana, de hecho he comprado varias cosas en dealextreme y no para aduana, de todas formas el paquete donde te lo manda no creas que es en una caja todo muy bonito, lo envían en un sobre postal de esos que tienen burbujas de aire. No creo que eso lo pare aduana, si fuera un paquete grande si, pero no es el caso.

Por cierto shoker 4, he formateado mi microSD de 4GB en FAT32 con tamaño de la unidad de asignación: Predeterminado, todo ello desde windows 7. Cuando meto la tarjeta en el DS0201 y le doy a guardar captura, me lanza error


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 9, 2011)

mira , por la experiencia que he junta , mia y ajena ,si el paquete no pasa de medio kilo no te lo paran en la aduana , pero a decir verdad depende de dos cosas, 
1 , de si dice el precio afuera ,o si se NOTA que es una compra , un producto .
2 , de las ganas que tenga el despachante de correo de revisar.
traje el año pasado un telefono de 114 dolares ,, me llego una nota del correo donde consignaba que tenia que ir a retirarlo a la aduana , alli lo abrieron y vimos que tenia dentro una nota donde indicaba que su costo era de 8 dolares, por lo tanto no pagamos nada , un vecino , compro un proyectro usado en inglaterra (si, un camikaze) y lo llamaron de aduana , tubo que pagar una cosa de 80 dolares de impuesto.

en fin para mi sigue siendo un misterio como funciona la cosa.


pero sin irnos de tema , parece ser que vale el precio y la espera el osciloscopio este , por lo menos para tareas de aficionado. 

danith, encontrate en el dipositivo la opcion de formatear la memoria?


----------



## danith72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Hola ernestogn, no he encontrado esa opción, tambien he intentado comunicar el dispositivo con el PC y formatear desde el PC la memoria con el dispositivo conectado, pero se me queda pillado el sistema operativo, voy a probar con ubuntu que también lo tengo instalado. 

Otra cosa ernestogn, el osciloscopio pesa 60g, punto positivo para que no te lo pare aduana. Un saludo


----------



## ernestogn (Jul 9, 2011)

Probaste con otro cable usb?


----------



## danith72 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hola ernestogn,
Probé con otro cable usb, pero sin resultados, sigo con el mismo problema, así que he desarmado el osciloscopio y he comprobad las pistas desde el conector de la tarjeta hasta el micro y parece que esta bien. Dejo el esquemático y una foto


----------

